# Hey there



## Red1991 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey guys,
My first experience with the snowboard dating at december 2015 in Bardonecchia, Italy.
Snowboarding is awesome and I am very happy of mine progress with it.
In this forum I hope of get advice for improve my ability and share my next experiences. :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Shakedown (Jul 7, 2012)

What's up! A lot of good info here for ya


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The forum is not only a source for info on snowboarding, but also to enlarge one's vocabulary. Tho... lately, the - uhm... - _colorful_ expressions seem to have declined... I wonder why


----------



## Red1991 (Jan 27, 2016)

I am italian and I don't speak english very well :wink::wink:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Red1991 said:


> I am italian and I don't speak english very well :wink::wink:


I think we got that. Neni is Swiss and didn't speak English as well as she does now. She picked up alot of the slang terminology on this forum.


----------

